# Rechner hängt beim Start seit Netzwerk



## Stallo (10. Mai 2003)

Hallo !
Seit ich ein Netzwerk Installiert habe auf meinen Rechner Windows XP zu Windows XP hängt mein Rechner beim start !

Also ich fahre Windows hoch und sobald das Destop geladen ist und ich Online gehen will (DSL) geht erstmal ca: 20-30 sek nix ! So als wenn der Rechner erstmal alle IP-Adressen überprüft ? Wie kann ich das ausschalten ? Was ist das Probelm ?


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (10. Mai 2003)

Hi

Kurze Gegenfrage: Verwendest du bei deinem LAN einen DHCP oder eine fixe IP? Wenn du bei deinem LAN einen DHCP verwendest, dann stell es mal um auf eine fixe IP. Das könnte vielleicht helfen. Sollte das nicht funktionieren dann poste nochmal hier rein.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

